

Numbers Guy: Are our brains wired for math? - Radix
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/03/03/080303fa_fact_holt/?currentPage=all

======
tokenadult
2008\. Great author mentioned in this article, author of a more recent book

[http://www.amazon.com/Reading-Brain-Science-Evolution-
Invent...](http://www.amazon.com/Reading-Brain-Science-Evolution-
Invention/dp/0670021105)

about reading.

